# Is a babywearing coat worth the $?



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a babywearing coat. Ther are really expensive here in Germany and I would like your imput first. Are they worth the money? If they are I don't mind buying one but if they aren't then I am not.

So which one do you have and would you buy it again? Here is the one that I am thinking about....

Coat


----------



## mikaylasmama (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't have feedback about that specific coat because I have a different one, but yes I feel a babywearing coat is definitely worth it.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Which one do you have?


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I might buy some kind of babywearing coat too. I thought I didn't need it but today it was snowing and now that it's getting really cold, I think it might be a good investment.

Have you seen this (German) website? They seem to have a lot of different kinds.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I have that coat & yes it is worth the $. Here in VT it is already pretty cold & I have a dog that needs to be walked several times a day. This coat makes those walks much more enjoyable (&warm) for DD & me. You can also were that coat when you are not wearing your baby & it doesn't look funny. It would also work well as a maternity coat b/c of the zip in front panel.

& when it is not quite so cold I wear it w/ just the fleece part. Here is a picture http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/...5cb7221e_o.jpg


----------



## *theophane* (Mar 18, 2008)

Hallo,

I have the Popolini Tragepulli, it's fleece and not warm enough for CT.But was ok in Paris, i don't know where you ar ein De, though.

So, with my not-so-warm Popolini, and the temps around -5 C these days, I could have written this post a few days ago ;-) I didn't want to spend that much money, so i went to Goodwill, bought a man's L coat and cut the back open.
well, it's unconfortable, uneasy to put on and off, and there is not enough fabric between baby's chin and my neck so the air gets in.

So I think i am going to resort to BYING a coat. my popolini jacket was pretty expensive but was a gift. this time i'll have to pay, well...i wear all the time and the winter is long here, plus it'll do for the next babes. i really think it's a necessary investment this time.

I will buy the felix pera coat.

In DE you have a few finds on ebay. Overall Suses Kinder seems a great way to go. and you can still wear the fleece on its own if you're to warm.

enjoy your BBW and please, come give us a review of your coat if you decide to buy it.

i'll try to do the same with mine so that others can use the feedback.

Isabelle


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

I've heard good things about the MAM Two-Way coat. It's quite cheap in comparison to other bw coats too.
For back and front carry, and the sleeves come off so you can make it into a vest.

I googled it though and they're reworking the design or something so it's temporarily unavailable (though probably still available in some (web)shops).


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a kindercoat. I think it was a good investment. The only thing I don't like about it is the top of the front zip in panel. It's especially annoying when wearing it as a maternity coat, but only slightly less annoying when babywearing. The newer ones might be better, mine is a couple years old.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I love my kindercoat. For us, yes, it was worth the money. It has a few issues because we bought it used, and it's pretty old, but it makes being out even if the "cold" of the Pacific NorthWest sooooooo much easier and nicer.

We'll be getting at least two and possibly three or four seasons of use out of it, with just this little one. $100 (used) for 3 winters of comfortable babywearing? Tooooooootally worth it.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

wow! My baby took a nice long nap and I had time to look for a coat. I found a used one in perfect condition for less than half of a new jacket







: I called the lady and she offered to send me the jacket to try it on first! I can't believe it. What a nice person. She will send it off tomorrow and I will let you know how I like it. I am just worried that it may be a little big. She is my size but said her dh can wear it too.

Please please let this fit!


----------



## rockportmidwife (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow! This isn't something that I had considered. It doesn't get very cold here for very long. Maybe a month or so of temperatures below 50 and only an occasional day of below freezing.
This also may be my last baby or not another one for awhile. In those cases would you still consider buying a coat?


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockportmidwife* 
Wow! This isn't something that I had considered. It doesn't get very cold here for very long. Maybe a month or so of temperatures below 50 and only an occasional day of below freezing.
This also may be my last baby or not another one for awhile. In those cases would you still consider buying a coat?

We live in Portland, OR -- not exactly regularly freezing! Although probably cooler than where you describe. I love it, and find it worth it, but I also went for a fall and half of a winter without it, and did OK. If you never do back carries, it isn't really worth it; just get a big jacket or sweater to wear around you. If you _do_ do back carries, especially when out and about, it might be anyway. But I think it depends on two things, in the end: Do you normally wear a jacket anyway? And if you do, do you want to do back carries? If you answer no to either, don't bother. If yes, then do!


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockportmidwife* 
Wow! This isn't something that I had considered. It doesn't get very cold here for very long. Maybe a month or so of temperatures below 50 and only an occasional day of below freezing.
This also may be my last baby or not another one for awhile. In those cases would you still consider buying a coat?

This is my last baby too. Probably







I think that I am getting a great deal on the jacket is awesome. I see that they go pretty good in ebay. You could always sell it when you don't need it anymore.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I have another question. When we are wearing the jacket do I still put a jacket of her own on dd? Or is the kinder coat enough for her too?


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually put a hat & fleece w/ a hood on dd before I put her in on days when it is really cold.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

for those in warmer climates who might not need the full-blown coat, you might consider getting a babywearing poncho or a babywearing fleece vest. they're a lot less expensive than the coats and should suffice for most situations when it's not super cold.

it gets fairly cold here but even still i'm fine in most circumstances with the poncho. i can dress baby and myself up as warmly as i need to under the poncho and then use the poncho as an extra layer that helps trap the body heat in.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I made my own out of an oversized jacket from Old Navy. It cost me about $20. I cut a hole in the back and then cut some strips of fleece to bind the edges. I have worn DS in it once, and we both were toasty warm.

I also wore him in the same coat last winter on my front by zipping it up to the back of his head and then snapping the overlap part down from my neck to his face. It worked perfectly and was super cheap!


----------



## septbabymama (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I made my own out of an oversized jacket from Old Navy. It cost me about $20. I cut a hole in the back and then cut some strips of fleece to bind the edges. I have worn DS in it once, and we both were toasty warm.

I also wore him in the same coat last winter on my front by zipping it up to the back of his head and then snapping the overlap part down from my neck to his face. It worked perfectly and was super cheap!

What a great idea! I'm going to try this!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

We have Suze's Kindercoat too. We got a 2XL so that it's a bit baggy on me -- the XL would have been perfect for me -- but I like baggy coats anyway. And DH can also wear it. It's been TOTALLY worth the $$ for us, and to be honest, it had not yet even occured to me that I could resell it when we're done with it! Even better!

If the one you're trying on doesn't work out, I'd suggest looking into the Felix Pera. It looks awesome but I couldn't find anyplace to get one in Canada... besides which I already have the Kindercoat lol... Anyway, I think you actually have more options in Germany than you would in North America.

But I'm not dissing the Kindercoat in any way shape or form. I love it. And I get such great comments every time we wear it too!!


----------



## *theophane* (Mar 18, 2008)

tankgirl, have you seen the felix pera for real? i was wondering how thick it actually is. as thick as the suses kindercoat?

girls, have you seen the new deluxe kindercoat? it looks amazing, too.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't seen a felix pera in person, no. It looks like it's well-designed around the collar area, where the kindercoat is a bit of a pain there (but still better than the alternative lol). But I've no idea how heavy or thick it is.

And I hadn't seen there was a Deluxe Kindercoat now! That looks fantastic, I love the colour options!!! I wish I had years more babywearing ahead of me lol... I'd get me one... It's hip carries we use 99% of the time now with DD... I had taken to just using a front carry in the mei tai when using the coat, but I'd love to be able to stuff her on the hip in the ring sling... sigh.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I got my coat yesterday and went for a walk right away with my lo up front. I LOVE it









*tankgirl73* I saw the new delux. I normally don't hip carry my lo just for short trips shopping. I usually use my mt or my bali breeze for long trips. Mostly my mt because I havent really gotten the hang of the bali Breeze


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the kinder coat would work while wearing a toddler on your back? I don't have a car and we walk a lot. I have resorted to wearing my coat backwards on my front (does that make sense?) but something like this would be great if it is big enough to accommodate a toddler.

Tracy

- I am currently living in Germany, but I have never seen these over here?!?


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Tracey, yep it works on the back. Where are you in Germany? I am in Germany too.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Tracey, if you go into Ebay and look under "Tragejacke" you will find a few


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh yes, the whole point is you can use it for backcarries.









And I gotta say, living here in "no snow" (hah!) Portland, I am SO GLAD we have the kindercoat. It snowed over the weekend, and it is close to 0 degrees F here with the wind chill. Brrrr!

But we put the insert in, and, even if we weren't warm, we weren't cold anywhere we had the jacket on.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jezzy* 
Tracey, yep it works on the back. Where are you in Germany? I am in Germany too.


Jezzy - I am in Homburg (between Saarbrucken and Kaiserlautern). We have been here about 3 months. How about yourself? Thanks for the search tool...unfortunately I don't speak German (yet- I hope to take classes at some point), which sometimes can make things a little difficult!

I will definitely be checking them out and would love to hear more jacket reviews from those of you that have them.

Tracy


----------

